# Clicking in Hind Fetlock joint.



## swellhillcottage (17 February 2010)

My  loaned schoolmaster who was  very decent eventer in days gone by   has lately had a very clicky Near hind  fetlock joint when i pick it up to pick his feet out and last nite it seemed to lock then gave an almighty click then seemed to bend as normal but he seems to be pretty sound and  moves well and loosely   - i have him on Glucosamine supplements etc  but should i be investigating this further - he is only 14 but has obvious miles on the clock
	
	
		
		
	


	




 .

Sharonxx


----------



## pinklilly (17 February 2010)

One of the hunters I used to look after last season used to click terribly when walking, she had awful conformation and moved oddly.  It didn't seem to affect her, she was the toughest, soundest horse at the kennels.  The only one that didn't get anything wrong with her.  I gave her cod liver oil which seemed to help.  She was 14 too.


----------



## swellhillcottage (17 February 2010)

Hey thanks for the reply !!  I was thinking of picking up some cod lover oil - Good idea   Thankyou 

Sharonxx


----------



## Lucy_Nottingham (17 February 2010)

it can just be like in humans (you know as we get older, when you get up off hte floor your knees click etc) which is just air trapped in the joint.....

doesn't always mean there is a "problem" like arthritis or anything like that, can just makes a click sound

but cod liver oil wont do any harm


----------



## coen (18 February 2010)

Glad to hear that, my horse is only 5 and he clicks quite a bit but is totally sound and doesn't seem to bother him.


----------



## PurplePickle (18 February 2010)

second the cod liver oil, my WB clicks all over the place, that always does the trick


----------



## swellhillcottage (18 February 2010)

CW  had a squashed 4 litre  tin of Super  Solvitax which they gave me a tenner off !! Bargain !

Sharonxx


----------



## sally2 (19 February 2010)

lots of horses click some are so loud it is like a whip. If the aint lame or in pain leave well alone. supplements might make a difference but i am not convinced probably go in one end and out the other.


----------

